# emacs [ { } ] ??



## benchoc (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
excusez d avance mes impairs en ce qui concerne le fonctionnement de ce forum(et d un forum en general..) je promets d'apprendre rapidement les convenances....intrinseques...
J expose donc tout cru mon probleme...
j ai installe emacs.app version 22.0.50.1 avec darwin 7.9 sur mon powerbook G4 sous Tiger
je n arrive pas a ecrire les crochets "["et "]" ce qui est genant pour certains langages de programation
quelqu un pourrrait il me deboquer ?
merci


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2005)

Pour avoir les crochets il faut taper Shift+Alt+"(" pour "[", et Shift+Alt+")" pour "]".

C'est vrai que le clavier des Macs n'est pas très bavard en ce qui concerne les caractères obtenus avec les touches Alt et Shift.

J'ai fait un petit pense-bête pour connaître tous les caractères accessibles au clavier. Le voici:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=6061&stc=1

Clique sur le lien, et imprime l'image ou glisse-la sur ton bureau, ça sert souvent.

Pour les touches plus usitées:
[ : shift-alt-(
] : shift-alt-)
{ : alt-(
} : alt-)
| : shift-alt-L
\ : shift-alt-/


----------



## benchoc (18 Octobre 2005)

merci pour ta reponse ..mais le probleme c est que shift+alt+( ne fait rien sous emacs ca marche ailleurs mais pas avec emacs ...glups....any idea ?
a +


----------



## Eymerich (18 Octobre 2005)

emacs permet de configurer indépdendemment les modes de codage utilisés pour gérer l'entrée clavier, la sortie écran, la sortie fichier, l'interaction avec l'interface graphique.

Tu peux essayer de jouer sur le type de codage reconnu au clavier

M-x set-keyboard-coding-system
ou M-x set-terminal-coding-system
est chercher parmis tous les types un format mac (comme mac-roman ou iso-latin-1-mac).

Mais ça dépend aussi de comment tu utilises emacs; Dans un shell terminal? dans ce cas la configuration de terminal.app joue aussi... sans compter des réglages dans le .emacs.

 je ne suis jamais arrivé ainsi à avoir des accents dans emacs lancé par le terminal... (le mieux que j'ai eu ont été des lettres accentuées systématiquement suivies d'un espace!!)


la chose la plus simple est d'utilise une version emacs sous aqua; Il y en a des nombreuses. Un qui est intéressante par son intégration dans aqua est aquamacs  pour les habitués d'emacs ce n'est pas immédiat, mais par contre il faut reconnaître que l'intégration au système est remarquable.

bon courage

Ey.


----------



## benchoc (18 Octobre 2005)

ok merci pour les reponses..ca ne fonctionne toujours pas mais c est sympa quand meme..
j utilise en fait aquamacs (0.9.1) et c est tout beau tout joli tout pratique et tout et tout sauf pour ces pu..de bor..de mer...de crochets..
si je m en sors je vous dit
PS par contre ca fait tres bien les é,à,è,ç...et patin et coufin...
allez a+


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (19 Octobre 2005)

Désolé mais chez moi aucun problème  

SHIFT + ALT + ( 


et j'ai [ ...

emacs 22.0.50.1


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2005)

Peut-&#234;tre faut-il jetter un oeil dans les r&#233;glages d'encodage de police du terminal


----------



## FjRond (19 Octobre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre faut-il jetter un oeil dans les r&#233;glages d'encodage de police du terminal


Tout &#224; fait. Il faut d&#233;cocher la case &#171; &#201;viter les caract&#232;res non ASCII &#187; et mettre le m&#234;me encodage que celui qui est d&#233;fini dans le fichier ~/.emacs.
J'ai fait un aide m&#233;moire sur les commandes de GNU Emacs, &#224; la fin duquel se trouve mon ~/.emacs (si &#231;a peut aider).
D'autre part, _aquamacs_ ne fonctionne pas bien (voir fr.comp.applications.emacs). J'utilise la v. 21.3.50 nox install&#233;e avec fink, toujours dans un terminal. Sinon, la m&#234;me version pour X11 fonctionne &#233;galement bien.


----------



## Eymerich (20 Octobre 2005)

Il y a des problèmes dans aquaemacs avec  l'environnement ec-emacs de Enrico Franconi, qui donne accès aux fonctionalités latex de l'ancien et superbe Enhanced Carbon Emacs (qui ne marche pas sous Tiger hélas).   Sans ces extensions ça marche plutôt bien chez moi.  Même la synchronisation avec un viewer de dvi (texniscope) marche et ça c'est une vrai bonheur!


J'aime un emacs sous aqua quand je fais du Latex, mais pour programmer je voudrais rester dans le terminal. Malheureusement la cohabitation des deux n'est pas très bonne (gestion différente des préférences, usage non standard de .emacs....) Je n'ai pas encore une façon partique de switcher entre un emacs terminal et un eamcs sous aqua.   Pour l'instant j'utilise un script à la con qui sous le terminal bascule d'un .emacs à l'autre si je veux emacs au terminal. 

Quelqu'un saurait comment faire un test dans le .emacs pour n'exécuter qu'une partie de la configuration si le lanncement est à partir du terminal, et une autre partie si c'est un autre lancement de emacs (x11 ou aqua)?

Ey.


----------



## benchoc (20 Octobre 2005)

merci pour vos decarcassages
mais rien n y fait 
lorsque je fait "shift alt (" dans aquamacs j obtiens "M-5" dans le mini buffer...et point barre
quand je lance xemacs dans l environnement X11 j obtiens bien mon crochet cheri mais des que je veux mettre de la couleur pour "enlighter" mes programmes ca crash (xemac 21.4 installe sous fink)
vous allez me dire que je veux le beurre et l argent du beurre mais bon pour programmer les couleurs c est bien sympa et les crochets c est bien indispensable (et un peu lourd de les recopier depuis un terminal)....et puis emacs c est quand meme grand confort....
(pour tex j emploie texshop depuis que je suis sous Mac OS X ...(je viens de Linux) ...c est bien sympa...)
bonne soiree a tous


----------

